# Home Improvement Blogs



## bsquare (Sep 6, 2007)

We wanted to let you all know that Builders Square has two companion Blogs. Here are the details:

Builders Share - Read along with HandyMan James as he rennovates an 1800's New Hampshire farm house.

The Square Deal - We post great deals and online product finds to The Square Deal several times each week. Subscribe to the Blog feed to get the scoop as soon as it's posted!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Bsquare!


----------



## bsquare (Oct 24, 2007)

Home Style Forum
Get home decorating and shopping tips updated several times each week. 

Thrill To Grill
Everybody loves a barbecue, and we've got information on everything you need. From hot products, to grill maintenance suggestions, and even tips on indoor grilling! 

Crystal Clear Fun
Great product and shopping information for pools supplies and general outdoor living items. 

Hardware Speak
For the fixer-upper in all of use, HardwareSpeak.com speaks to our inner DIYer. Get tips on tools, cleaning supplies and other good stuff! 

The Everyday Home
We know you deal with this stuff all the time. The everyday concerns for the modern home are addressed several times weekly on our blog. 

Knob Style
It's the details that count. When you're looking for help with the finishing touches on those cabinets, or just some good info on decorating tips, this is the place for you.


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 11, 2007)

bsquare,

Great blogs, you just don't get sites like this in the UK.

Cheers
JB


----------



## contour (Aug 20, 2008)

Handy Home Owner
Has a set of articles about building stone patios and stairs.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 28, 2008)

Builders Square? That's old school to me. I remember all your stores closing here when I was pretty young.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 28, 2008)

Builder's Square didn't make it here either.


----------



## michael123 (Aug 29, 2008)

Rally great thanks for sharing.....


----------



## macro01 (Aug 19, 2009)

I checked some site and they are amazing!! You'll never need to worry that you'll run out of wise ideas in improving your home. I will just add my favorite site for our Home and Garden Deals. :beer:


----------



## ladykaya (Dec 28, 2009)

Blogs like this is advisable for us to get some idea on how to improve our house even if you have limited budget and also you can get confidence in working this.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't get any of those sites to come up


----------



## handyguys (Dec 28, 2009)

a few of those sites work for me, i would like to add my own site to the list. Its a blog and a podcast! You can subscribe to the audio show on your ipod or mp3 player. Link is in the signature.


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice looking blogs!  Thanks for the links guys!


----------

